# Números / decimales: punto o coma



## tapp07

He notado que últimamente para evitar dar grandes cifras en los textos (las que pasan de millones), estas se "abrevian". Creo que es un uso adoptado del inglés. Sin embargo, me entra la duda sobre cuál es la forma correcta de esa adaptación al español. En inglés, los miles se separan con comas (,). Pero en español, debe ser con espacios (según la norma) o con puntos (según la costumbre). En este orden de ideas, la adaptación de esa costumbre al español debería modificarse, creo yo, en cuanto al uso de la coma o el punto.

Me explico: en inglés, la cifra 27548792, se debe escribir 27,754,879. Y en su forma abreviada es 27,7.

En español, la misma cifra suele escribirse como 27.754.879. Y creo que su forma abreviada debería ser: 27.7. Ya que la coma (,) nosotros la usamos para separar los decimales y no los miles.

¿Hay alguna norma sobre esto? ¿Hay otra opinión al respecto?


----------



## lamonjaenana

Opinión, simplemente, porque no he tenido tiempo de buscar la norma:

27.754.879

pero

27,7

ya que, como dices, en español los decimales se separan con comas y, en este caso, ",7" es la parte decimal de "27". En ningún caso ",7" son miles, como tú dices, sino la séptima parte de un millón, es decir, un decimal.

 De hecho, "27.7" no tiene sentido en español (de España, al menos); si acaso, como sistema de catalogación de algo (libros por temas, por ejemplo).

Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Saludos

nacho


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Regla y explicación en el DPD:


> *4. *Usos no lingüísticos
> En las expresiones numéricas escritas con cifras, la normativa internacional establece el uso de la coma para separar la parte entera de la parte decimal. La coma debe escribirse en la parte inferior del renglón, nunca en la parte superior: _π__ = 3,1416_. Pero también se acepta el uso anglosajón del punto, normal en algunos países hispanoamericanos (→ punto, 4.4): _π__ = 3.1416_.


El artículo remite a la utilización del punto también. No te olvides de leer el apartado: usos no correctos.

Hasta luego


----------



## tapp07

La cuestión es que las cifras a las cuales me refiero no son decimales o porcentajes sino son la abreviación de números enteros. Los periodistas están evitando escribir "se invirtieron US$ 75.487.248" y están escribiendo solo los primeros números de la cifra: "se invirtieron US$ 75,4". Mi punto es que así es escrito significaría que se invirtieron setenta y cinco dólares con cuatro centavos.

La mención de las cifras de este modo es nueva (al menos para mí). En general, en español se utilizaban expresiones como "se invirtieron más de US$ 75 millones", sin especificar exactamente la cantidad. Pero al adoptar el uso inglés... pues creo que se está cayendo en la inexactitud.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según la norma, la cifra 27754879 debería escribirse 22 754 870. En México esa cifra se escribe 22'754,870 (que es como la escribo yo) o 22,754,870. 

Por acá usamos los puntos para separar los decimales, mientras que en España (y tal vez otros países, no sé cuáles) utilizan la coma. 

En todo caso, esa cifra nunca se abreviaría como 22.7 ó 22,7, sino 22.7 millones o 22,7 millones.


----------



## rocstar

Hola:
Toño tiene razón, esto lo corrobora, fue tomado del DPD.

*b) *Los números formados por una parte entera y una decimal: _El índice de natalidad es de 1,5 _(o_ 1.5, _en los países que usan el punto como separador decimal)_ niños por mujer. _También en este caso, en cheques bancarios, contratos, letras de cambio, etc., la expresión numérica suele acompañarse de la expresión lingüística: _Páguese al portador de este cheque la cantidad de mil doscientos treinta y cuatro euros con veinticinco céntimos._ *El sustantivo cuantificado por una expresión numérica decimal, incluso si esta designa cantidad inferior a la unidad, debe ir en plural: 0,5 millones de pesos (y no 0,5 millón de pesos).*


*Rocstar*


----------



## tapp07

No estoy hablando de decimales. Por favor, leer el mensaje original.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En el mensaje original dices que en inglés la forma de escribir 227548792 es 27,7 y en español 27.7. Estás equivocado por dos vertientes: en primer lugar, tanto en inglés como en español pondrías las unidades a las que te refieres (en este caso millones). En segundo lugar, en inglés (y en México) serían 27.7 millones, y en España 22,7 millones.

Nadie podría adivinar a qué te redieres (miles, millones, milardos) si pones simplemente 22.7 (o 22,7). 

En tu ejemplo el .7 (,7) son siete décimos (7/10) de millones, pero hay que especificar a qué unidades te refieres.


----------



## rocstar

Hola tapp07:
Te entendemos, si te fijas en la parte en azul de mi mensaje, habla de medio millón de pesos y te dice que lo debes de expresar - 0,5 millones o en todo caso 0.5 millones (para los países que usan el punto decimal). Entonces en tu caso sería como dijo Toño. 
La cantidad completa es- 22 754 870...abreviado sería 22,7 millones ó 22.5 millones,
aquí lo que no nos dice el DPD es *cómo se abrevia millones*.

22,7 millones....22= 22 millones         ,7= el 70% de 1 millon = 700 mil pesos  Todo da:  22,7 millones de pesos ó 22.7 millones de pesos.

Rocstar


----------



## ROSANGELUS

tapp07 said:


> Los periodistas están evitando escribir "se invirtieron US$ 75.487.248" y están escribiendo solo los primeros números de la cifra: "se invirtieron US$ 75,4". Mi punto es que así es escrito significaría que se invirtieron setenta y cinco dólares con cuatro centavos.
> 
> La mención de las cifras de este modo es nueva (al menos para mí). En general, en español se utilizaban expresiones como "se invirtieron más de US$ 75 millones", sin especificar exactamente la cantidad. Pero al adoptar el uso inglés... pues creo que se está cayendo en la inexactitud.


 
Pienso que, tal vez en alguna parte del artiículo, ya sea en el titulo o al principio, (es sólo una suposición) mencionáron ya los millones por lo cual se supone.
A me parecería correcto , solo en ese caso, de lo contrario por supuesto que habría que colocar la palabra millones.

Acá en Venezuela, por cierto, se está modificando la moneda, y se está presentando ese caso, en todas las cifras de miles y millones de bolivares, corremos la comas tres numeros a la izquierda, y así quedará el nuevo valor del prodcuto.
por ejemplo:
12.500.252,00 Bs. sería 12.500,00 Bs.
Pero como en tu ejemplo cuando se trata de cifras pequeñas, sucede así:
12.548,00 Bs. sería 12,55 Bs. esa decir nosotros utilizamos el punto para los miles y la coma para los decimales ó centimos en nuestro caso.(este es un ejemplo, solo para ilustrar nuestro uso de los puntos y comas)

He visto en la prensa de acá, que utilizan ese estilo US$ 75,5, pero le colocan la palabra millones, de lo contrario se entendería como tu dices 75,5 Dolares...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Fernando

De este tema ya se ha hablado en varias ocasiones, pero reitero:

La norma internacional es la que se ha indicado antes, sin separador de miles o con espacios como separador de miles. Excepto en textos muy técnicos rara vez se utiliza.

Lo normal en todo el mundo (no solamente el hispanohablante) es . como separador de miles y , como separador decimal.

En Estados Unidos (y en México por influencia) se usan los separadores justo al contrario.

En parte del mundo financiero y fuera de él por infuencia de las máquinas calculadoras se ha extendido el uso estadounidense.


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> Lo normal en todo el mundo (no solamente el hispanohablante) es . como separador de miles y , como separador decimal.
> 
> En Estados Unidos (y en México por influencia) se usan los separadores justo al contrario.



Más que "norma", mejor decir "recomendación", pero es una recomendación con cierto carácter, avalada por la organización internacional de estándares (ISO): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_31-0#Numbers

Esta recomendación dice que el separador de miles es un espacio, y nunca un punto ni una coma, principalmente para evitar confusiones. Recuerdo un examen donde nos dictaron un número como "ocho punto cero cero cero", unos lo interpretaron como ocho (el número de decimales era importante para conocer el error en la medida) y otros como ocho mil.

Independientemente de la recomendación, cada país, cada persona (y quizá peor: cada profesor) hace lo que más le gusta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:DecimalSeparator.png


----------



## Norawa

¿Como se escriben los numberos en español?

4,000,000        o      4.000.000
      5,534        o            5.534

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Norawa said:


> ¿Como se escriben los numberos en español?
> 
> 4,000,000 o 4.000.000
> 5,534 o 5.534
> 
> Saludos


En español, usamos puntos cuando hablamos de números enteros. Para los números decimales usamos la *coma*:
_74,6 centímetros._


----------



## Norawa

muchas gracias


----------



## aleCcowaN

En realidad hoy día se promueve como forma única el usar la coma para separar la parte entera de la decimal y un espacio pequeño para separar los números grandes en grupos de tres cifras. Así quedaría (no puedo hacer el espacio más pequeño)

1 234 567,89

Sin embargo diferentes países han adoptado otros usos a lo largo de la historia. Están los que responden al sistema anglosajón (1,234,567.89) e incluso algunos que usan apóstrofe para la cifra de millones, hasta donde recuerdo (1'234,567.89).

Por eso te recomiendo que te atengas a las respuestas provenientes de tus connacionales, si quieres saber cual es la forma actual en tu país, o de lo contrario definir un público para el cual escribirías los números, para poder ayudarte.


----------



## The Lol

Fernita said:


> En español, usamos puntos cuando hablamos de números enteros. Para los números decimales usamos la *coma*:
> _74,6 centímetros._



No en México. Es más común el punto, tal vez por influencia de los EE.UU. Aquí se escribiría _74.6 cm (setenta y cuatro punto seis). _Y para los números enteros se usa la coma: _500,000 (quinientos mil)._


----------



## Fernita

The Lol said:


> No en México. Es más común el punto, tal vez por influencia de los EE.UU. Aquí se escribiría _74.6 cm (setenta y cuatro punto seis). _Y para los números enteros se usa la coma: _500,000 (quinientos mil)._


 
Gracias The Lol, honestamente no lo sabía. Yo tendría que haber aclarado que me refería a cómo los escribimos normalmente en Argentina.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Norawa:

Si en México escribieras 5.534 la mayoría (por no decir todos) entendería cinco enteros y quinientos treinta y cuatro milésimas.


----------



## falbala84

Norawa said:


> ¿Como se escriben los numberos números en español?
> 
> 4,000,000        o      4.000.000
> 5,534        o            5.534
> 
> Saludos


----------



## chics

tapp07 said:


> Me explico: en inglés, la cifra 27548792, se debe escribir 27,754,879. Y en su forma abreviada es 27,7 millones


Eso no es ninguna forma abreviada, es un _redondeo_.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Redondeo hacia abajo...por acá lo hubiesen puesto 27,8.


----------



## aceituna

Muy, pero que muy para abajo hay que redondear 27754879 para que de 27,7 ¿no?


----------



## chics

Ñe, yo entiendo que se refiere a 27,7 _millones_. Sino también sería una forma pero que muy _abreviada_... nada, que si un día me tocan en el gordo, les dejaré clarito que ni me los abrevien ni nada, por si acaso.


----------



## Artajerjes

Señores:

Tengo entendido que en muchos paises de latinoamerica estamos normados bajo el sistema internacional de unidades, que contempla el uso de coma o punto para separacion de miles o decimales. De igual forma cada pais tiene su sistema de normalizacion, metrologia, certificación y acreditacion que regula este tipo de cosas. Bastará con revisar lo aceptado por cada sistema o legislación.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Para el caso que preocupa a nuestro amigo, en finanzas visto algunas veces 27,8 M$US para indicar que la unidad de lectura son millones.


----------



## Aleko

tapp07 said:


> Me explico: en inglés, la cifra 27548792, se debe escribir 27,754,879. Y en su forma abreviada es 27,7. En español, la misma cifra suele escribirse como 27.754.879. Y creo que su forma abreviada debería ser: 27.7. Ya que la coma (,) nosotros la usamos para separar los decimales y no los miles. ¿Hay alguna norma sobre esto? ¿Hay otra opinión al respecto?


Hasta donde yo sé, la norma de _tradición_ en castellano (al igual que en otras lenguas europeas) ha sido siempre la de usar _*comas* para separar decimales de enteros y_ _*puntos* para millares_.

Que la RAE atienda a lo que organismos internacionales sugieran ahora es otra cosa. Y que algún o algunos (o varios) países de Iberoamérica estén influenciados por la usanza del inglés es todavía algo más diferente.

Sobre si debe ser 27,7 millones o 27.7, te digo que debe ser: 27,7. Esa cifra no es un entero, así que va coma. Por supuesto, siempre tendrás que aclarar que te referís a millones (27,7 millones) porque si no, se puede caer en el error al que aludías aquí: 





tapp07 said:


> Mi punto es que así es escrito significaría que se invirtieron setenta y cinco dólares con cuatro centavos.


----------



## ismael37

*Según el DPD

4. *Usos no lingüísticos
 En las expresiones numéricas escritas con cifras, la normativa internacional establece el uso de la coma para separar la parte entera de la parte decimal. La coma debe escribirse en la parte inferior del renglón, nunca en la parte superior: _π__ = 3,1416_. Pero también se acepta el uso anglosajón del punto, *normal en algunos países hispanoamericanos* (→ punto, 4.4): _π__ = 3.1416_.

Y la pregunta es ¿en qué países se sigue el uso anglosajón? Después de leer el hilo me queda claro que México es uno, pero de los demás qué me pueden decir.


----------



## Aquileo

Bueno, estoy tratando de enseñarme algunas cositas antes de que salgo para estudiar en España ¡en un poco menos de 2 semanas!  Por ejemplo, no me enseñaron en más de cuatro años de estudiar el español en la escuela que 4,5 se dice_ cuatro coma cinco_...de todos modos, ahora creo que sé como decir todo eso menos una cosa: ¿como se dice _€4,5 millones_?  No sé exactamente como se escribe, pero lo he visto en el periódico o las noticias que miro en el internet (no recuerdo cuál).  _Cuatro coma cinco millones de euros(¿?)

_¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## cacarulo

Cuatro millones y medio de euros (o también, pero menos usado, cuatro millones quinientos mil euros)

Cuatro millones seiscientos mil euros.
Otra posibilidad: Cuatro coma seis millones de euros. (En el primer caso, también podés decir "cuatro coma cinco", pero suele usarse mucho más "cuatro millones y medio").


----------



## Jellby

También "cuatro con cinco".


----------



## chics

Por cierto, nosotros escribimos la unidad monetaria al final, es decir *4,5€* y no *€4,5.*
También, por supuesto, *4$*, etc.


----------



## solysombra

En Argentina, se usa el punto para separar los miles, y la coma para separar los decimales. Por ejemplo 5.785,12

En Estados Unidos, es al revés: 5,785.12

¿Y cómo es en España?

Gracias mil.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Sol:

En España lo hacemos igual que en Argentina: 5.782,12 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## coquis14

Por lo que se , en todos los países de habla hispana es igual.
Saludos


----------



## solysombra

Muchas gracias, Antpax y almagrense (Aunque seas de River...).
No sé por qué se me ocurre que a lo mejor en México es como en Estados Unidos... ¿Alguen me lo confirma? (o no)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

solysombra said:


> Muchas gracias, Antpax y almagrense (Aunque seas de River...).
> No sé por qué se me ocurre que a lo mejor en México es como en Estados Unidos... ¿Alguen me lo confirma? (o no)


 

Efectivamente nosotros escribimos.
5,500.60

Cincomil quinientos punto sesenta


----------



## solysombra

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Efectivamente nosotros escribimos.
> 5,500.60
> 
> Cincomil quinientos punto sesenta


 
Muchas gracias, Miguelillo. Claro... estando tan cerca de Estados Unidos... Sería interesante saber, yendo para el Sur, cuándo se invierte el uso del punto y de la coma.


----------



## coquis14

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Efectivamente nosotros escribimos.
> 5,500.60
> 
> Cincomil quinientos punto sesenta


 Sabía mal.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

solysombra said:


> Muchas gracias, Miguelillo. Claro... estando tan cerca de Estados Unidos... Sería interesante saber, yendo para el Sur, cuándo se invierte el uso del punto y de la coma.


 
La verdad es que no sé si sea sólo porque estamos cerce de EE.UU; pero por ejemplo a nosotros desde la primaria se nos enseña a escribirlo a´si, de hehco se llama punto decimal, ya que es loq ue separa, no creo que sea por mera cercanía de los EE.UU sino ¿Porqué nos lo enseñarían en la escuela ocmo lo correcto? Yo creo que viene de más atrás.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
el siguiente enlace nos muestra un mapa de los países que usan la coma y de los que utilizan el punto.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma_decimal


----------



## Mangato

solysombra said:


> En Argentina, se usa el punto para separar los miles, y la coma para separar los decimales. Por ejemplo 5.785,12
> 
> En Estados Unidos, es al revés: 5,785.12
> 
> ¿Y cómo es en España?
> 
> Gracias mil.


 
Exactamente lo mismo que en Argentina.


----------



## fsabroso

coquis14 said:


> Por lo que se , en todos los países de habla hispana es igual.
> Saludos


Pues sabes mal 

Al igual que en México, en Perú usamos la coma para separar los miles, y el punto para los decimales.


Miguelillo 87 said:


> Efectivamente nosotros escribimos.
> 5,500.60
> 
> Cincomil quinientos punto sesenta



Y no confiemos mucho de Wiki , en muchos casos la información que trae no es correcta, en este enlace de Hidrocalida, Wiki incluye a Perú en la lista de los que usan coma para separa los decimales.


Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> el siguiente enlace nos muestra un mapa de los países que usan la coma y de los que utilizan el punto.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma_decimal


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> el siguiente enlace nos muestra un mapa de los países que usan la coma y de los que utilizan el punto.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma_decimal


 

¡Guau! Muy interesante le mapa y ahora que lo veo al parecer sí es una cosa de los ingleses lo del punto decimal, y nosotros somo el negrito en el arroz de latinoamérica al usarlo y no la coma.

Pero ¿En qué momento de nuestra historia lo habremos cambiado? Porque es obvio que en la colonia teníamos que escribir igual que en España


----------



## Xtyan

Resulta que en México somos un tanto especiales. 
Según tengo entendido existen cuatro formas básicas de publicar cifras: a la anglosajona (5'555,555.55), a la española (5 555 555,55), a la conosureña (5.555.555,55) y a la mexicana (5 555 555.55)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

solysombra said:


> Muchas gracias, Miguelillo. Claro... estando tan cerca de Estados Unidos... Sería interesante saber, yendo para el Sur, cuándo se invierte el uso del punto y de la coma.


Desconozco en que se basa la diferencia entre regiones...interesante lo del mapa de la Wiky, en contraposición a lo que aporta Fsabroso
Por acá es como en Argentina.

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Xtyan said:


> Resulta que en México somos un tanto especiales.
> Según tengo entendido existen cuatro formas básicas de publicar cifras: a la anglosajona (5'555,555.55), a la española (5 555 555,55), a la conosureña (5.555.555,55) y a la mexicana (5 555 555.55)


 
He visto la anglosajona y la "mexicana" pero las otras dos no ¿Dónde las has visto aplicadas tú?


----------



## Aviador

Y en Chile es igual que en España, Argentina, Colombia y la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica: punto para los miles y coma para los decimales.


Saludos.


----------



## solysombra

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> el siguiente enlace nos muestra un mapa de los países que usan la coma y de los que utilizan el punto.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma_decimal


 
Muy interesante el enlace, me gustó mucho. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Xtyan

Miguelillo 87 said:


> He visto la anglosajona y la "mexicana" pero las otras dos no ¿Dónde las has visto aplicadas tú?


Ese texto lo saqué del _Manual de estilo _que se preparó para los estudiantes de la Especialización Editorial 2007 en el Grupo Editorial Versal.

Curiosamente, el diario _El País _de España maneja en su _Libro de estilo _la forma conosureña:



> TÍTULO X : NÚMEROS        Sección          1: Normas generales
> 10.1. (...) cuando la cantidad no sea un múltiplo exacto, en cuyo          caso o se escribe con todas sus cifras (‘8.590.642 pesetas’) o se redondea          —siempre que no sea necesaria la precisión— con décimas o centésimas (‘8,5          millones de pesetas’, ‘8,59 millones de pesetas’).


Aunque sí he visto publicarse la llamada versión española, ahora no me viene a la mente algún ejemplo.

Pero bueno, para no salirnos mucho del tema. En España se usa coma decimal.


----------



## Jellby

En España se escribe y se dice "coma".

La recomendación de la RAE y de la ISO (para todos los países, en cualquier idioma) dice que se use la coma para separar la parte decimal y que los miles se separen por *espacios*, no puntos ni comas ni apóstrofos...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:


> En España se escribe y se dice "coma".
> 
> La recomendación de la RAE y de la ISO (para todos los países, en cualquier idioma) dice que se use la coma para separar la parte decimal y que los miles se separen por *espacios*, no puntos ni comas ni apóstrofos...


 
Lamentablemente la RAE no regula los países anglosajones ni de cualquier otro idioma, por lo tanto su recomendacións e me hace un poco fuera d elugar, por ejemplo en México mis abuelos de ya 86 años simpre han escrito y fueron enseñados al punto decimal, la SEP (Secretaría de Educación Pública) lo avala, así que por mucha recomendación no se puede decir que la coma se deba de usar; ¡Dios mio son 100 años por lo menos del uso dle punto!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

rocstar said:


> Hola:
> Toño tiene razón, esto lo corrobora, fue tomado del DPD.
> 
> *b) *Los números formados por una parte entera y una decimal: _El índice de natalidad es de 1,5 _(o_ 1.5, _en los países que usan el punto como separador decimal)_ niños por mujer. _También en este caso, en cheques bancarios, contratos, letras de cambio, etc., la expresión numérica suele acompañarse de la expresión lingüística: _Páguese al portador de este cheque la cantidad de mil doscientos treinta y cuatro euros con veinticinco céntimos._ *El sustantivo cuantificado por una expresión numérica decimal, incluso si esta designa cantidad inferior a la unidad, debe ir en plural: 0,5 millones de pesos (y no 0,5 millón de pesos).*
> 
> 
> *Rocstar*


 
Aquí un aporte sacado del DPD para que vean que le uso del punto también es avalado por la lengua.


----------



## Xtyan

Ah, unieron el hilo.

Bueno:


Jellby said:


> La recomendación de la RAE y de la ISO (para todos los países, en cualquier idioma) dice que se use la coma para separar la parte decimal y que los miles se separen por *espacios*, no puntos ni comas ni apóstrofos...



Sí. hay una serie de puntos interesantes que leí en esas recomendaciones de la ISO por los que se prefiere la coma, por ejemplo: es más distinguible que el punto, demanda la intención de escribirla (el punto puede ser accidental) y evita el fraude (el punto puede ser convertido en coma, pero no a la inversa).

En fin. Las calculadoras deberían usar coma.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Las dudas iniciales han sido contestadas.
El hilo queda cerrado.

Martine (Mod..)


----------



## Carolina V.

Hola a todos,

¿En español se usa 5.000 o 5,000? ¿Con punto o con coma?

Gracias mil,
Carolina V


----------



## ivonna93

Si hablas de miles, se usa coma; si hablas de decimales, se usa punto.
Saludos


----------



## Carolina V.

¿Nunca se usó punto para decir, por ejemplo, él hizo 5.000 dibujos?


----------



## ivonna93

No, esta muy bien definido el uso del punto; para decir cinco mil debes escribir 5,000


----------



## Carolina V.

Gracias, ivonna.


----------



## ivonna93

De nada, me alegra haberte ayudado


----------



## xymox

5.000 en España y depende del país. Es una norma ISO.


----------



## Kraken

Estoy con Xymox. Dependerá del país, pero desde luego _en España_ se hace al revés que en Inglés, es decir, 5.000 para cinco mil y 5,50 para cinco con cincuenta.


----------



## Here I am

Concuerdo con Xymox & Kraken. En Argentina es así también...


----------



## LucíaV

En España se emplea el punto para separar enteros, y la coma para separar decimales (ej. 5.000 dibujos; 5.000,50 euros). La Real Academia (_Ortografía de la lengua española_, 1999, p. 52) acepta este uso pero indica que es preferible separar los enteros con coma.
De todos modos, aunque la costumbre extendida es la de emplear bien el punto, bien la coma, la Real Academia indica que se debe prescindir de ambos; cuando se trata de números que constan de muchas cifras, se recomienda separarlas en grupos mediante espacios (ej. 5000; 50 000 000). Ahora bien, la Ortografía de la Real Academia no aclara qué hacer, en ese caso, con los decimales... 
Todo esto lo puedes encontrar en: _Ortografía de la Lengua Española_, 1999, p. 52. Puedes acceder al documento aquí: http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...D6446133C12571640039A189/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Carolina V.

Muy bueno escuchar otra opinión, muchas gracias. O sea que depende de las convenciones ¿de ortografía? o ¿de qué tipo de convenciones? de cada país. ¿Qué es una norma ISO? Yo crecí en Colombia e igual me acordaba del 5.000 con punto. Y, bueno claro, nuestra lengua viene de la Madre Patria.


----------



## CarolMamkny

La verdad en este tipod de discusiones cada uno empieza a dar una opinión distinta diciendo que "en mi país es así o asa". Por eso tenemos una institución que nos ayuda a aclarar estas dudas: La RAE. Puedes usar el DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS. Esto es lo que dice la RAE: 4. Usos no lingüísticos: En las expresiones numéricas escritas con cifras, la normativa internacional establece el uso de la coma para separar la parte entera de la parte decimal. La coma debe escribirse en la parte inferior del renglón, nunca en la parte superior: π = 3,1416. Pero también se acepta el uso anglosajón del punto, normal en algunos países hispanoamericanos (→ punto, 4.4): π = 3.1416.SALUDOS


----------



## xymox

ivonna93 said:


> No, esta muy bien definido el uso del punto; para decir cinco mil debes escribir 5,000



Sí, está muy bien definido, se puede ver aquí, especialmente en el apartado hispanoamérica más abajo.
El wiki es muy útil.


----------



## Carolina V.

Ah, ¡qué bien! Mil gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Carolina V.

¿Y en conclusión?


----------



## NotTheDoctor

En conclusión, en Colombia se usa el punto para los enteros y la coma para los decimales, o sea que cinco mil se escribe 5.000. Aparte de eso, al país que fueres haz lo que vieres...

NTD


----------



## LucíaV

En conclusión:
Mi cita de la Ortografía de la Real Academia se refería a la de 1999; el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, que ha citado CarolMamkny, está actualizado más recientemente.
Puesto que resulta aceptable, por ejemplo, tanto 5.500,00 como 5,500.00, yo me inclinaría por el uso más extendido allá donde tú vives, que posiblemente sea el anglosajón (comas para enteros, punto para decimales).


----------



## Kraken

Está claro en el link de Ximox: diferentes países, diferentes usos.

Diga la Academia lo que diga, en España nadie usa coma para cinco mil, ni dos comas para cinco millones.
Aquí es 1.234.567,89

Es más, hay muchísima gente que pone la coma arriba en vez de abajo: 123'45. Yo no digo que esté bien ni mal, pero es lo que hay; y es bueno saberlo para entenderlo.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Yo soy Colombiana y te digo que por lo menos para traducciones que salen de Estados Unidos para a Colombia SIEMPRE usamos el punto para decimales y la coma para cifras enteras. Enserio que tomate un tiempito y lee lo que la RAE tiene que decir al respecto y sobretodo la pagina de la ACADEMIA COLOMBIANA DE LA LENGUA-Saludos.


----------



## Carolina V.

Gracias a todos por su valiosa contribución.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela, como han dicho varios foreros, también es punto para los enteros y coma para los decimales.

Saludos.-


----------



## NotTheDoctor

CarolMamkny said:


> Yo soy Colombiana y te digo que por lo menos para traducciones que salen de Estados Unidos para a Colombia SIEMPRE usamos el punto para decimales y la coma para cifras enteras. Enserio que tomate un tiempito y lee lo que la RAE tiene que decir al respecto y sobretodo la pagina de la ACADEMIA COLOMBIANA DE LA LENGUA-Saludos.


 
Los documentos oficiales emitidos en Colombia usan la coma para decimales y los puntos para los enteros. Así aparecen los números de cédula y es como lo usan los periódicos, al menos El Tiempo y El Colombiano. Lo que pasa es que, como en todas partes, hay gente que hace fiesta con las reglas del idioma y pone comas donde van puntos, usa *eventualmente* con el sentido que tiene en inglés, les parece "de" que las cosas van mal, y hasta ahí les llega todo lo que aprendieron en el colegio. O en la universidad en el triste caso de algunos periodistas que van por ahí diciendo tales barbaridades que no sabemos si reir o llorar. 


http://www.eltiempo.com/

http://www.elcolombiano.com/


----------



## Emmitas

Aqui en argentina se utilizan coma "," para decimales y punto "." para numeros arriba de mil.

Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Emmitas.


----------



## piraña utria

NotTheDoctor said:


> Los documentos oficiales emitidos en Colombia usan la coma para decimales y los puntos para los enteros. Así aparecen los números de cédula y es como lo usan los periódicos, al menos El Tiempo y El Colombiano. Lo que pasa es que, como en todas partes, hay gente que hace fiesta con las reglas del idioma y pone comas donde van puntos, usa *eventualmente* con el sentido que tiene en inglés, les parece "de" que las cosas van mal, y hasta ahí les llega todo lo que aprendieron en el colegio. O en la universidad en el triste caso de algunos periodistas que van por ahí diciendo tales barbaridades que no sabemos si reir o llorar.
> 
> 
> http://www.eltiempo.com/
> 
> http://www.elcolombiano.com/


 
Hola "Not" y Carol:

Entiendo sus respectivos puntos pero veo que el tema fue unificado por la RAE en el numeral segundo sobre números del DPD. Ni punto ni coma existen en este momento como regla en los enteros.

Ese tema de la regla seguida en documentos oficiales, y entiendo lo significativo que podría ser la cédula de ciudadanía por ser "evidencia que cargamos en nuestros bolsillos".

Veo con Google sin embargo que aparece mucha referencia colombiana con el nuevo parámetro: coloquen 1000 o 100000, más limitan la búsqueda al dominio ".co" y las detallarán.

Saludos,


PS: Confieso que estoy leyendo por primera vez la nueva regla con este hilo. Siempre me había seguido por lo que se ve todo el tiempo, como los periódicos que trae a colación "Not".


----------



## ivonna93

Es de notar que no todos los países hispanoamericanos usan la misma convención en cuanto al uso del punto o la coma decimal y esto es a veces motivo de confusión y desacuerdo; sin embargo, el uso de ambos es aceptado tanto por la Real Academia Española[1] como por la Oficina Internacional de Pesos y Medidas, responsable del Sistema Internacional de Unidades (en su Resolución 10 de la 22 Conferencia General de Pesos y Medidas de 2003).

fragmento tomado de http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separador_decimal
punto Nº4 Uso hispanoamericano


----------



## NotTheDoctor

piraña utria said:


> Hola "Not" y Carol:
> 
> Entiendo sus respectivos puntos pero veo que el tema fue unificado por la RAE en el numeral segundo sobre números del DPD. Ni punto ni coma existen en este momento como regla en los enteros.
> 
> Ese tema de la regla seguida en documentos oficiales, y entiendo lo significativo que podría ser la cédula de ciudadanía por ser "evidencia que cargamos en nuestros bolsillos".
> 
> Veo con Google sin embargo que aparece mucha referencia colombiana con el nuevo parámetro: coloquen 1000 o 100000, más limitan la búsqueda al dominio ".co" y las detallarán.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> PS: Confieso que estoy leyendo por primera vez la nueva regla con este hilo. Siempre me había seguido por lo que se ve todo el tiempo, como los periódicos que trae a colación "Not".


 

Piraña, yo me he limitado a citar ejemplos de documentos o publicaciones "hechos" en Colombia como contraste a documentos en español traducidos o escritos en Estados Unidos. Aunque estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, vale destacar que en las escuelas de traducción y (al menos en teoría) en las organizaciones internacionales los traductores deben respetar las normas vigentes en el país al cual está destinado el texto, o la norma mayoritaria si va dirigido a varios países. No dudo que la anarquía tenga su atractivo pero no porque el desorden reine en el uso del idioma hay que estar de acuerdo con el. Por ejemplo, los estados de cuenta y las cuentas de servicios usan coma para enteros y punto para decimales, pero mientras epm no publique un manual de estilo creo que me fiaré más de la gente del periódico El Tiempo. Sea como sea, lo bueno de este foro es la diversidad de opiniones y experiencia, y la oportunidad que nos brinda de aprender unos de otros.

NTD


----------



## piraña utria

ivonna93 said:


> Es de notar que no todos los países hispanoamericanos usan la misma convención en cuanto al uso del punto o la coma decimal y esto es a veces motivo de confusión y desacuerdo; sin embargo, el uso de ambos es aceptado tanto por la Real Academia Española[1] como por la Oficina Internacional de Pesos y Medidas, responsable del Sistema Internacional de Unidades (en su Resolución 10 de la 22 Conferencia General de Pesos y Medidas de 2003).
> 
> fragmento tomado de http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separador_decimal
> punto Nº4 Uso hispanoamericano


 
Hola Ivonna:

El enlace remite al DPD pero no lo reproduce.

Sí entiendo que hay una variación por unificación al leer directamente el punto segundo sobre números de dicha obra.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

2. Ortografía de los números escritos con cifras. Para escribir correctamente los números expresados en cifras, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:

a) Al escribir números de más de cuatro cifras, se agruparán estas de tres en tres, empezando por la derecha, y separando los grupos por espacios en blanco: 8 327 451 (*y no por puntos o comas, como*, *dependiendo de las zonas*, *se hacía hasta ahora*: 8.327.451; 8,327,451). Los números de cuatro cifras se escriben sin espacios de separación: 2458 (no 2 458). En ningún caso deben repartirse en líneas diferentes las cifras que componen un número: 8 327 / 451.

b) Nunca se escriben con puntos, comas ni blancos de separación los números referidos a años, páginas, versos, portales de vías urbanas, códigos postales, apartados de correos, números de artículos legales, decretos o leyes: año 2001, página 3142, código postal 28357.

c) Para separar la parte entera de la decimal debe usarse la coma, según establece la *normativa internacional*: El valor de π es 3,1416. No obstante, también se admite el uso *anglosajón del punto, extendido en algunos países americanos*: El valor de π es 3.1416.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/

Es posible que la página caduque, pero el enlace es bueno. Introducir "números", en "consultar"
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México escribimos los números así:

5,000.50
5,546,948.98


----------



## Valramike

Hola Carolina!

En mi país México es común que se utilice comas pero desconozco si hay alguna regla. 

Saludos

Miguel


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Chicos no quiero se aguafiestas pero los amigos mexicanos fueron los primeros en manifestarse en este hilo.  Me parece que si le seguimos dando al tema será llover sobre mojado...

Saludos

NTD


----------



## piraña utria

NotTheDoctor said:


> Piraña, yo me he limitado a citar ejemplos de documentos o publicaciones "hechos" en Colombia como contraste a documentos en español traducidos o escritos en Estados Unidos. Aunque estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, vale destacar que en las escuelas de traducción y (al menos en teoría) en las organizaciones internacionales los traductores deben respetar las normas vigentes en el país al cual está destinado el texto, o la norma mayoritaria si va dirigido a varios países. No dudo que la anarquía tenga su atractivo pero no porque el desorden reine en el uso del idioma hay que estar de acuerdo con el. Por ejemplo, los estados de cuenta y las cuentas de servicios usan coma para enteros y punto para decimales, pero mientras epm no publique un manual de estilo creo que me fiaré más de la gente del periódico El Tiempo. Sea como sea, lo bueno de este foro es la diversidad de opiniones y experiencia, y la oportunidad que nos brinda de aprender unos de otros.
> 
> NTD


 
Hola paisana:

Estamos de acuerdo, pero precisamente por eso es que nos debemos guiar por el DPD.

Saludos,


----------



## jofica

Cual es la forma correcta de la utilizacion del punto y la coma en las cantidades?
He estado leyendo tanto en periódicos en Inglés como en Español, en una forma ya muy a menudo, que para decir diez mil billones de dolares, lo escriben 10.000 billones de dolares.
Tenía la idea de que lo correcto es 10,000 billones de dolares.
Cual es la forma correcta?
Gracias


----------



## gabucci

HELLO!! en español la forma correcta es con punto.   10.000 billones (significa: diez mil billones de dolares),de la otra forma 10,000 (diez billones de dolares)


----------



## Mangato

Dos cosas
1 En España y creo que en Hispanoamérica, la *coma* indica las cifras decimales, y el *punto* los miles y sus múltiplos.

2 Lo que para los anglosajones es un *bilion*, (mil millones) para nosotros es un *millardo*, palabra poco utilizada. Aquí un *billón* es un millón de millones, 1 con doce ceros).
Ignoro si la influencia gringa, hace tratar las  cantidades con diferente método en algun país hispano.
Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Aquí ya de discuctió el tema. En este hilo también.

Saludos.


----------



## Malala

El uso en español, tanto en España como en Latinoamérica, es exactamente el inverso que en inglés. Por eso, para evitar errores de transcripción, muchas organizaciones internacionales han optado por dejar un espacio en blanco, como se hace en francés, para los miles y sus múltiplos. No quita que la regla impone el punto para miles y múltiplos, y la coma para decimales.
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Nikitaco

El Sistema Internacional de Medidas (S.I.) es obligatorio en España desde 1986, cuando además se derogó definitivamente el anterior Sistema Métrico Decimal (con el cual convivió desde 1967).

Pues bien, lo que dice dicho S.I. es lo siguiente:
- la coma se utilizará para separar la parte entera y la decimal de las cifras
- en los números muy largos la parte entera se separará en grupos de 3 cifras mediante un punto.
Es decir, el siguiente número: "doce millones trescientos quince mil cuatrocientos coma dieciocho" se escribiría así:     12.315.400,18


----------



## Jellby

Perdón, pero las recomendaciones ISO internacionales dicen que los "miles" se separan con espacios finos e indivisibles, mientras que la parte entera y la decimal se separan preferiblemente con una coma (y se admite el uso del punto en países donde esté asentada la tradición).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México usamos el punto para separar los enteros de los decimales (de hecho se llama punto decimal). En el sistema usado en México (y creo que en eso sí estamos de acuerdo con el resto del mundo hispanoparlante) un billón equivale a un millón de millones, mientras que en Estados Unidos (y no sé si en Canadá) un billón son mil millones.

1 000 000 000       Un billón en Estados Unidos.
1 000 000 000 000 Un billón en casi todo el resto del mundo.


----------



## Nikitaco

Jellby said:


> Perdón, pero las recomendaciones ISO internacionales dicen que los "miles" se separan con espacios finos e indivisibles, mientras que la parte entera y la decimal se separan preferiblemente con una coma (y se admite el uso del punto en países donde esté asentada la tradición).


 
Las recomendaciones ISO son sólo eso, recomendaciones. No tienen más validez que una norma de obligado cumplimiento, como es la implantación en España del S.I. (R.D. legislativo 1296 /86, de 28 de junio).


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Varia tanto el tema entre cada país que muchas calculadoras traen en sus opciones el mostrar un punto o una coma a la hora de separar los decimales, en lo personal siempre me enseñaron cada 3 cifras un punto (excepto en decimales donde se escribe en forma continua y una coma para separar enteros y decimales.
Ejemplo:
100.000,56774432


----------



## Jellby

Nikitaco said:


> Las recomendaciones ISO son sólo eso, recomendaciones. No tienen más validez que una norma de obligado cumplimiento, como es la implantación en España del S.I. (R.D. legislativo 1296 /86, de 28 de junio).



Bien... vayamos a la documentación del S. I.:

http://physics.nist.gov/Pubs/SP330/sp330.pdf

(pág. 85, traduzco al español)

[La 22.ª Conferencia General de Pesas y Medidas (CGPM), 2003]
declara que el símbolo para separar la parte decimal será tanto el punto como la coma en la línea base,
reafirma que "los números pueden dividirse en grupos de tres para facilitar la lectura; nunca se insertarán puntos ni comas entre los grupos", como se dice en la Resolución 7 de la 9.ª CGPM, 1948. [lo que efectivamente aparece en la pág. 60]

Ahora bien, ignoro en qué términos se plasma esto en la legislación española.


----------

